# Holmby's Tung Finish



## KhalTom (Mar 31, 2017)

My dad built tyhos coffee table in woodshop in 1943. It sat outside in a steel ahwd for 25 some odd years. I pulled it out and remarkably it was not that badly damaged . I stripped it and have been refinishing it for about 8 days. I decided to use Holmsbys Tung Finsih because I never has before. After about 5 coats I lived the color it gave it, but honestly thought I'd need a coat of Poly for protectant....then this stuff started to really come together. Man it's mad a beautiful glassy looking finish. I'm on about the 8th coat. In between coats I want sand with 0000 steel wool then applly new coat. My question is how do I stop? How do I just buff out the surface so it's glass smooth. Before I apply the Tung it's baby butt smooth, but the Tung gives it a tiny bit of like almost abrasion...can I polish it? D9 I want sand it really easy?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You might try the Micro Mesh Discs on a ROS after you let it dry for several days. The trick is to use all 9 discs and the last one the 12000 grit disc will make a mirror finish like a Porsche fender. You can see yourself in it.

https://www.amazon.com/MICRO-MESH-NO-HOLE-SANDING-COMBO/dp/B000H6JDDC

Herb


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey Herb, how long do those discs last? 
Do you need to work up to the first disc. Or, will 0000 wool be enough?


----------



## Woodwarrior (Nov 17, 2017)

I put this in a previous post but I would rub it out with Cornstarch and a damp sponge. For a finish I would recommend guitar wax. If you've gone this 
far with all the prep and hard work you might as well go the extra mile. Its a beautiful price. Id like to see a pic when its finished no matter which method
you choose to use.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Have you tried rubbing it with a soft cloth (like a tee shirt) as soon as it's not tacky. That will polish it and give you that glass look. Have you used anything on it other than tongue oil? The 1st coat should be 50:50 cut with thinner. Then pure tongue oil.

You can top coat it with something else, but I wouldn't. It is a very fine finish and durable. And easily repairable if something does happen to it. Just use more tongue oil!

Here's a great little article:

http://www.woodworkdetails.com/knowledge/finishing/tung-oil


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> Hey Herb, how long do those discs last?
> Do you need to work up to the first disc. Or, will 0000 wool be enough?


They will last a long time,Gene if you wait til the finish is dry. A semidry finish might just plug them up. 
I sand to 220 and then put on the 4-5 coats of finish and let dry then start with the coarsest disc ,go thru all nine one by one and the last one will make it like a mirror. 
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I might add that I give the final product a coat of wax with carnuba in it and buff it out. I found that people handling the mirror finish will cause it to smudge from the acid in their hands. and the wax prevents this.
Herb


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks, Herb. I'll give that system a try.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Sorry as I have nothing to contribute, but I wanted to say what a gorgeous table your dad made . Great having a family airloom like that , and the fact that your bringing it back to life like this


----------

